# Outdoor Lighting - Project Overview/Results



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Since there's little to do in the lawn this time of year, figured I'd post the results of a project I completed about a month ago, as it might spur some interest in doing the same between now and next Spring. I didn't know how easy/fairly inexpensive it was until I got into it, so thought I would post the results of my hours of research on what to use and how to set things up in case anyone else is looking to do the same but doesn't know where to start. Here's a picture of our house, with the lighting completed:



After all the research, I chose lights from a company called Volt Lighting. Really happy with the build quality, and the bulbs are removable LEDs. I believe the fixture also accepts halogen, and pretty much any wattage based on how bright you want them, as long as the transformer can support the load. Fixtures with removable bulbs were important to me for a couple reasons:
-If 1 is a lemon or goes out, all I have to do it swap in a new $15 bulb
-I can change the color temperature (considered 3000K, but ended up going with 2700K) and beam spread (15 degrees all the way to I think 135 degrees) of the lights with different bulbs
-Haven't tried yet, but if I want, I can put different color bulbs in for different holidays or occasions

The Kichler ones at Lowes also have removable bulbs, but I felt the quality of these ones were better, and I could call customer service if I needed install tips/help.

Here's the cost breakdown:
-8 Volt Fat Boy lights - $192
-100 Watt Transformer - $120
-100' Cable - $30
-2x 15 degree 2700K bulbs for columns - $30
-1x 60 degree 2700K bulb for Crepe Myrtle - $15
-5x 38 degree 2700K bulbs for walls - $75
-Wire Connectors (King Innovation 62225 DryCon purchased on Amazon) - $13

In total, I spent $519 on the project - a few miscellaneous things not listed above are PVC pipe to run under the walkway and run the wire from the ground to the transformer, electrical tape, a padlock for the transformer, and a couple tapcons to attach the transformer to the house. Total working time was about 5 hours. I previously got 2 quotes from landscape companies to do this, and they came in at $2700 and $3600.

Here's another picture showing where I placed the light fixtures - they just hammer into the ground.



Happy to answer any questions if anyone is thinking of doing this as well...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@NashDad, I moved this to the Landscaping forum. Thanks, and looks amazing!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nicely done @NashDad!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, looks great.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@EvanK


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey @Ware , thanks for the tag!

Awesome layout, @NashDad ! The placement and positioning is spot-on. I like how the lights highlight the architecture of the roof; a very beautiful home.

I myself prefer lamp-ready fixtures as well and with the lifetime warranties on our LED bulbs, what's not to love?

What wattages did you end up deciding on for the light bulbs?


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks all. Didn't even realize Volt was the choice of a couple other people on the forum who have done this as well. I will say, I've had 2 bulbs go out already, but there were no questions asked when I called to have replacements shipped out, so great customer service.

@EvanK did 5w for all, but may add some more in the back, probably 3w for those if so, so I'm not blinding people if they're on the deck next to the lights


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

@NashDad

Glad we were able to get you taken care of!

The powerful, crisp output of the 5ws beautifully highlights the details of those bricks. I look forward to seeing some pics of the backyard project!


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@NashDad Looks great!


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks awesome! Some good lighting is on my to do list.


----------

